# Plug Wiring On A Pm 932



## markknx (Jul 29, 2016)

Getting my new 932 set up and will be wiring it. it is 220 1 phz, but I am not sure what wires go to what on the plug. (White black and Red I get)

 Here are the wire colors and ID marks.

Yellow W/ green stripe ID PE,

grey ID 1N1,

red 1l1.

Any one familiar with this mill? or good with electrical have any ideas.

Thanks in advance for any help.
Mark


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 29, 2016)

It sounds like the wire colors on the machine are European color code.  Green/Yellow is earth ground = green or bare in the USA.  Red = Red (Hot), Gray = Black  (Hot).  White (Neutral) from the wall is not used in this connection.


----------



## mksj (Jul 29, 2016)

I do not have that mill, but had a similar issue with my Chinese mill (it came with a 120V plug and was 220VAC). The yellow with a green stripe (or green is ground) or  (PE) protective earth. On a 220/240V single phase circuit in the US there is no neutral (unless specified to pull off a 120V branch circuit).  Grey (white in the US, Blue in the EU) is neutral in some countries, but the US voltage the 240VAC is split phase, so 120V on either side of neutral, rest of the world 240VAC single phase which is neutral to 240VAC. Red is hot (and Black in the US, Brown in the EU). I would double check with QMT before you wire it up.


----------



## markknx (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks guys Between you guys and Matt I have it wired. Yes it wired just like US 220.

Mark


----------

